# Chicago Offline Support Group!!



## asg (Oct 26, 2005)

Is anyone interesting in meeting offline to discuss social anxiety or just socialize a little bit? If so, please post here. Thanks

http://health.groups.yahoo.com/group/Ch ... xietyGroup


----------

